# Uso di gerundio con valore di participio presente



## Maykel Fonts

Nel mio libro della grammatica, ce sono molti funzioni del gerundio. Ce ne sono due che non riesco a distinguere. Per me le frase della seconda funzione "valore di participio presente" anche si posso considerare come un uso strumentale.

1. *strumentale/modale* (con il senso di "in queso modo", "grazie a questo")

_Usando la testa non faresti questi errori.
Facendo quella dieta ha preso venti chili._

2. *valore di participio presente*

_Intervenne mio fratello diciendo che era d'accordo.
Continuava a parlare masticando una gomma americana.
_


----------



## oria

Io vedo molto chiaramente la differenza, pero' non so se posso spiegartela.
Credo che conoscere il latino aiuta. Il participio presente (che in italiano non si usa quasi piu', se non in espressioni fatte o come nome comune di cosa o aggettivo) esprime questo significato: fare>facente(=che fa); dormire>dormiente (=che dorme); udire>udente (=che ode); parlare>parlante (=che parla). Di fatto, come ti dicevo, non si usa piu' con questo significato: e' stato sostituito dal gerundio, quindi nelle tue frasi succede questo;

Intervenne mio fratello, dicendo (=che disse)....
Continuava a parlare masticando (=mentre che masticava)...


----------



## Maykel Fonts

oria said:


> Continuava a parlare masticando (=mentre che masticava)...



Questo uso anche mi confonde con altro:

3. *temporale *(al present con il senso di "mentre", al passto con il senso di "dopo che")

_Studia sentendo la radio.
Cammina guardandosi intorno.
Avendo finito l'università cominciò a cercarsi un lavoro._


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

_1. *strumentale/modale* (con il senso di "in queso modo", "grazie a questo")
Usando la testa non faresti questi errori.
Facendo quella dieta ha perso venti chili.

2. *valore di participio presente*
Intervenne mio fratello dicendo che era d'accordo.
Continuava a parlare masticando una gomma americana.
_

Hola, Maykel.

È un suggerimento un po' empirico, ma potresti fare così: nel caso dell'uso strumentale, prova a sostituire il gerundio con una espressione — inventata da te — che contenga la parola "strumento". Ne risulteranno frasi non molto felici in italiano, e tuttavia abbastanza utili a capire la differenza. Proviamo.

_Usando la testa non faresti questi errori —> con lo strumento della testa, non faresti questi errori_
_Facendo quella dieta ha preso venti chili —> con lo strumento di quella dieta ha perso venti chili
_
Questo giochetto _non_ mi sembra lo si possa fare colle frasi del secondo gruppo (valore di participio presente)

_Intervenne mio fratello dicendo che era d'accordo —> * intervenne mio fratello con lo strumento che era d'accordo
Continuava a parlare masticando una gomma americana —> * Continuava a parlare con lo strumento d'una gomma americana

_Saluti..

GS


----------



## Maykel Fonts

Grazie, Giorgio. Ma il mio dubbio è che mi sembra che io sempre possa classificare le frasi del uso del "valor de participio presente" come "temporale" o "strumentale". Cioè, per me la classificazione del uso del valore di participio presente è superfluo. Sicuramente mi sono sbagliato.
_
Intervene mio fratello "con lo strumento di dire che era d'accordo.
Contiunava a parlare "mentre" stava masticando una gomma americana

_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse mi sono spiegato male.

Dopo la discutibile sostituzione che ti ho proposto, ottengo le due frasi, 
_
Intervenne mio fratello con lo strumento che era d'accordo
Continuava a parlare con lo strumento d'una gomma americana,

_che non sono accettabili in italiano (avevo messo l'asterisco (*) a segnalarne l'agrammaticalità) e pertanto le frasi originarie dalle quali sono state tratte non illustrano casi di "valore strumentale".
Si tratta quindi di " Valori di Participio Presente".

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## oria

Ciao Giorgio e Mykael.

Sto seguendo questo thread perche'anch'io ho tanto da imparare, pur essendo Italiana. Mi e' anche capitato di insegnare Italiano, a livelli piu' bassi di quello di Mykael, e sicuro non e' facile. Certo, strano modo di insegnare una lingua straniera! Io cosi' ho imparato il latino.

Credo che il gerundio strumentale risponda alla domanda 'come?':

_Non faresti tanti errori usando la testa_=_non faresti tanti errori/come?/usando la testa_.
_Ha perso venti chil facendo quella dieta_=_ha perso venti chili/come?/facendo quella dieta_.

Mi sembra che l'uso temporale, invece, altro non sia che un valore di participio presente: _masticando_=masticante= (mentre)che masticava ,e, nel caso di _avendo fatto l'universita'_ quasi un particio presente 'al passato' (chiedo scusa, ma non so come si chiama se esiste!): avendo fatto=avente fatto= (dopo)che aveva fatto.

Spero di non averti confuso ancora di piu', Mykael.
Che ne pensi, Giorgio?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Giorgio e Oria.

Non per contraddirvi, capisco quello che state dicendo, ma per me anche nel secondo caso va bene la domanda "come?":

Continuava a parlare masticando una gomma- come (in che modo) parlava? (Capisco che _masticare _non si riferisce direttamente a _parlare_, ma comunque ... )
Intervenne mio fratello dicendo che era d'accordo - come intervenne?

Invece, se usassimo il participio presente "Intervenne mio fratello dicente ...", allora la domanda "come?" non mi sembrerebbe adeguata. Ma forse è solo una mia sensazione ...


----------



## VogaVenessian

Prendo spunto dagli esempi di cui al #1, proponendo (= *e propongo*​) un'altra chiave di "esplicitazione" del gerundio presente. Io la uso nel russo ...e funziona.
1. 
_Usando la testa non faresti questi errori = _Se tu usassi la testa non faresti questi errori. Qui abbiamo una proposizione PRINCIPALE + una SUBORDINATA._
Facendo quella dieta ha preso venti chili_ = Dopo aver fatto/ Poiché ha fatto quella dieta ha preso venti chili. Anche qui: PRINCIPALE + SUBORDINATA.

2. 
_Intervenne mio fratello dic*e*ndo che era d'accordo = _Intervenne mio fratello e disse che era d'accordo. Qui abbiamo invece PRINCIPALE + COORDINATA.


----------



## oria

@francis: 
Scusami, ma mi sembra che sei completamente fuori strada!
1)In che modo parlava? Masticando una gomma. (????????????????) NON HA SENSO. E infatti non e' un uso strumentale/modale del gerundio. Tutt'al piu' si potrebbe confondere questo 'come?' con un avverbio (velocemente, lentamente, per esempio), ma e' chiaro che non stiamo parlando di 'come' in senso descrittivo, per cosi' dire, ma piuttosto, come diceva Giorgio, 'come'='con quale strumento'.
2)Neanche questo e' un uso strumentale, percio' la domanda 'come?' OVVIAMENTE non e' adeguata.
P.S.:credo che non hai capito proprio quello che si stava dicendo!

@Voga:
Va bene. Pero', come la metti con: "Avendo finito l'universita' comincio' a cercarsi un lavoro"? Anche questo, se non sbaglio, e' un uso di gerundio con valore di participio presente (al passato, per cosi' dire, e infatti si chiama 'temporale', pero a me sembra lo stesso che la funzione di part.pres. in un altro tempo). Come lo spieghi? Anche qui abbiamo un proposizione principale (comincio' a cercarsi un lavoro) e una subordinata (dopo aver fatto/che fece l'universita'). Quindi?


----------



## francisgranada

oria said:


> ... In che modo parlava? Masticando una gomma. (????????????????) NON HA SENSO ..."


Nel senso che "articolava le parole masticando una gomma". Ma non insistito  ...

Intervenne mio fratello. Come intervenne? Intervenne dicendo che era d'accordo. Anche questo è assurdo ... ?


----------



## oria

Ho capito quello che vuoi dire. Pero' qui non si parla di 'come' in senso descrittivo, ma in senso strumentale: 'come'='con quale strumento/mezzo'....ovvero non stiamo descrivendo l'azione (il verbo), ma il mezzo/strumento con cui si e' 'ottenuta' (per cosi' dire) l'azione, COME si e' arrivati a quel risultato.
Capisco che e' facile confondersi, e il fatto che fai tanti giri di parole non ti aiuta.
Ti faccio un esempio:
1)"ho messo via un gruzzoletto lavorando duro''>''ho messo via un gruzzoletto''-come?-''lavorando duro'': qui stai parlando dell'azione (lavorando duro=frase subordinata) che ti ha permesso ottenere il risultato (ho messo via un gruzzoletto=l'azione nella frase principale).
2)''ho messo via un gruzzoletto velocemente''>''ho messo via un gruzzoletto''-come?-''velocemente'': qui stai semplicemente descrivendo (velocemente) l'azione (''ho messo via..'').


----------



## francisgranada

Una domanda per curiosità: volendo usare il "vero" participio presente, le seguenti frasi, anche se oggi inusuali, sarebbero grammaticalmene corrette o no:

_Intervenne mio fratello *dicente *che era d'accordo.
Continuava a parlare *masticante *una gomma americana.

_


----------



## VogaVenessian

oria said:


> ....
> @Voga:
> Va bene. Pero', come la metti con: "Avendo finito l'universita' comincio' a cercarsi un lavoro"?


La esplicito così: "Siccome/ poiché aveva finito l'università cominciò a cercarsi un lavoro". Le due proposizioni sono, rispettivamente: SUBORDINATA e PRINCIPALE. Quindi il gerundio (presente o composto che sia) NON HA valore di participio presente, nel senso di cui al #1.
Non ho p---- per leggere intera la trattazione che ne fa la Treccani ma questo dovrebbe essere un uso CAUSALE del gerundio.


----------



## oria

@voga: ottima spiegazione. Pero' allora quello che io dicevo a Mykael e' incorretto:

_Continuava a parlare masticando _(=mentre che masticava)...

Tu invece lo spiegheresti cosi':

_Continuava a parlare masticando_ (=continuava a parlare e a masticare)...oppure (=continuava a parlare e masticare)?

Giusto?
Grazie del tuo aiuto. Trovo molto difficile insegnare italiano agli stranieri, soprattutto a questo livello, e trovo queso forum davvero utile.

@francis: le frasi non sono corrette. Leggiti bene il #2. Quest'uso si faceva in latino (se mi ricordo bene).


----------



## francisgranada

oria said:


> ...  @francis: le frasi non sono corrette. Leggiti bene il #2. Quest'uso si faceva in latino (se mi ricordo bene).



Ho letto bene il tuo post #2 (ovviamente ). Visto che nell'italiano il participio presente si usa ancora (anche se raramente e non nel linguaggio quottidiano), volevo ottenere una conferma, per quanto riguarda _le frasi concrete in questione,_ da parte d'un madrelingua, per essere sicuro. 

Il tema è interessante e le vostre risposte sono ugualmente interessanti e utili (almeno per me). La differenziazione in due categorie (1. modale/strumentale e 2. valore di participio presente) è comprensibile, senza dubbio, e credo lo capisca anche l'autore della domanda (di madrelingua spagnola). Nonostante ciò capisco (almeno credo ...) anche Maykel Fonts quando dice 


> ... Per me le fras*i* della seconda funzione "valore di participio presente" anche si poss*ono* considerare come un uso strumentale ...


Senza alcuna esigenza di esattezza, spontaneamente direi che il gerundio in tutti i casi menzionati rimane _gerundio _e non assume il senso _aggettivale _che nel caso del participio presente si sente esplicitamente. Per cui mi pare che la domanda "come?" in qualche modo sia "applicabile" (almeno formalmente o in teoria) anche nei casi del cosiddetto "valore di participio presente". 

Di più, ho provato a tradurre gli esempi di Maykel Fonts in alcune altre lingue (nelle quali esiste sia il gerundio che il part.pres) ed il "risultato" è che il gerundio va bene in_ tutti gli esempi _in questione, mentre l'uso di part. pres. suona forzato. Ovviamente, questo non è una "prova", visto che tutte le lingue hanno le loro specificità ...


----------



## VogaVenessian

oria said:


> ... Tu invece lo spiegheresti cosi': _Continuava a parlare masticando_ (=continuava a parlare e a masticare)...oppure (=continuava a parlare e masticare)? Giusto? ...


Sì. Io pensavo "Continuava a parlare e masticava", ma il significato è identico e tutte le tre varianti (quelle sottolineate) sono ineccepibili nell forma.


----------



## oria

Grazie voga.
Per quanto tu dici che le 3 varianti sono valide, per spiegarlo, se usassi ''mentre masticava'', potrei dar luogo a confusione: come lo distingui dall'uso temporale?


----------



## Maykel Fonts

Come ha detto francisgranada, nell'italiano il participio presente non si usa molto ancora linguaggio quotidiano e parlante (neanche nello spagnolo) quindi non lo conoscevo bene. Poi quando ho letto nel mio libro che il gerundio anche può tenere un valore del participio presente, mi ha confuso ancora di più. Neanche ho travato sull'Internet questo uso del gerundio.

Se lo ho capito bene tutto quello che avete risposto, se un gerundio che ha il valore del participio presente, si può sostituire con "che/chi + verbo", oppure un participio presente (grammaticalmente correcto, anche se suoniono rare):

_Intervenne mio fratello *dicendo* che era d'accordo
= __Intervenne mio fratello, dicendo *che disse *che era d'accordo.
__= Intervenne mio fratello *dicente *che era d'accordo.__
__

Continuava a parlare *masticando* una gomma americana
_= _Continuava a parlare, *chi (mentre) masticava* una gomma americana.
_= _Continuava a parlare *masticante *una gomma americana._

Altrimenti, il gerundio ha una funzione diferente. Ad esempio, temporale oppure instrumentale.

La seconda frase mi suona rara e non insisto che tutto nei libri è correcto. Per me il gerundio deve tenere un uso temporale.


----------

